# Looking for golf game



## Rigby123 (Oct 13, 2012)

HI guys (or girls), I'm new into Dubai this week and was looking to join up for some golf. No preference on handicap all levels welcome, just looking to meet some new people and play some golf.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

I've heard golf is quite expensive here?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Depends where you are from and what you compare it to. But it is expensive. The fees are on the websites of the different golf sites. 

There is a site that has golf league that you can join. Do a search as was discussed a few months ago. Seemed like a good idea if you wanted to play on a regular basis.


----------



## Faiek (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Rigby,

I am a weekday morning golfer, always looking for guys to play with. Normally play at The Track Meydan as it is quite reasonably priced and a good challenge. Thinking of getting a game in tomorrow morning so do let me know


----------



## Rigby123 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Faiek, unfortunately I can't tomorrow but would love to have a game another time, when are you free?


----------



## Faiek (Oct 21, 2012)

Rigby123 said:


> Hi Faiek, unfortunately I can't tomorrow but would love to have a game another time, when are you free?


I am free most weekday mornings, Rigby. Let me know when you are free and we can arrange something.


----------



## Rigby123 (Oct 13, 2012)

Faiek said:


> I am free most weekday mornings, Rigby. Let me know when you are free and we can arrange something.


What sort of time do you normally play?


----------



## Faiek (Oct 21, 2012)

Rigby123 said:


> What sort of time do you normally play?


Normally about 8.30 or 9. Is that good for you? If you want to play some time later this week I could postpone tomorrows game.


----------



## Rigby123 (Oct 13, 2012)

That should be fine, do you use the Troon Executive Card for discounted green fees?


----------



## Faiek (Oct 21, 2012)

No I do not know of the card you referring to. I normally just book online. But if you know of discounts please do tell


----------



## Rigby123 (Oct 13, 2012)

It's called the Troon executive card or TEC, it costs about 800dh but seems to give you big discounts on all the Troon group of courses. I think I might buy one today, only found them yesterday.


----------



## Faiek (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check it out. Sounds like a good deal


----------



## Rigby123 (Oct 13, 2012)

Go onto troongolf.eu


----------



## Andy2102 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Rigby123,

I've just recently moved to Dubai and am looking to play a few rounds of golf too. I would only really be available at weekends though due to work commitments. I've played a few of the courses out here. yes, they are quite expensive but they are all top quality.

Get in contact if you ever fancy arranging a game and we can sort a date & time.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Rigby123 said:


> Go onto troongolf.eu


Thanks for the lead.

It is a great value for sure...


----------



## Rigby123 (Oct 13, 2012)

Is anyone up for a game on Thursday?


----------



## Faiek (Oct 21, 2012)

Thursday I cant do. I can do Wednesday or some time next week


----------



## Andy2102 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am playing at the Montgomerie at 2:10pm on Thursday.
If there is still a space available you are more than welcome to join me.

I would imagine I will be put in with others to make up a two, three or four ball.

Cheers

Andy.


----------



## Rigby123 (Oct 13, 2012)

Andy


Happy to join if there is a space, can you let me know?

James


----------



## Andy2102 (Oct 22, 2012)

Rigby123 said:


> Andy
> 
> 
> Happy to join if there is a space, can you let me know?
> ...


I think the best thing would be to go on the Montgomerie website and try and book the tee time. It's the first twilight tee time so is cheaper.

Cheers

Andy.


----------



## Andy2102 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've just had a look. There is no slot left unfortunately.

Maybe we can arrange a game for the following weekend somewhere?


----------



## Rigby123 (Oct 13, 2012)

Andy

I managed to get a slot in the 3pm game but happy to arrange another game for next weekend if you want?

James


----------

